# Can't read, can't write....



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This is my morning for reading other sources. I came across this article and it raised my hackles big time!

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/plus/financialtimes/chi-ft-students-writing,0,3871814.story

One of our principles in horsemanship is: "Communications is two or more individuals sharing and understanding an idea."

It students can't write, how can they organize their thoughts, their ideas, their communications?

Poorly crafted communications, whether it is written or spoken, is a sign of, among other things, laziness, carelessness, lack of respect and an over-perceived self-importance.

Spell checking exists on every device nowadays. Capitalization and punctuation keys still exist on every keyboard.

Twitting is for twits (old-fashioned meaning).

Getting off my soapbox now.

Ralph
.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll say one can organize their thoughts without writing but I know it helps me. Some of the best story tellers I have met don't know how to read or write but they have practiced and memorized stories for years honing them just right.

The exercise of thinking before opening ones mouth/phone/computer seems to be a skill worthwhile practising.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Spell checkers make the brain get lazy.Just as calculators do.*

*Or maybe it is age.  *


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I teach the kids that work for me to do math in their heads---that is a condition of them getting paid. I tell them I'll pay them what they tell me I owe them except if they they tell me it's more than I actually owe them, then they get nothing! If they tell less than I owe them I tell them they'll get that amount!

I then often ask them if they're sure. Sometimes I say it with a big grin (makes them suspicious). Gets them to double check their figures. But I won't let them use a calculator or smart phone!

Two or three times and they get real smart, real fast!

My ex-wife's cousin taught arithmetic in inner city Chicago public schools. They way they got those kids to learn math was to put a dollar sign in front of the problem. They could just about do advanced calculus when dollars where involved.

Ralph

BTW: I always pay the kids what they actually earned--I just make a game out of getting them to think.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> *Spell checkers make the brain get lazy.Just as calculators do.*
> 
> *Or maybe it is age.  *


They may encourage that. The real problem is when someone cannot add subtract or spell without them.

I don't want my carpenter framing my house without a nail gun but he best be able too....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am a VolunteerFF .. A young fella called me one night as I baled hay and ask if he could make a repair at the firehouse. I said sure I called down to the firehouse later To ask if the repair went ok,, I heard the kid yell the old man is on the phone Ya get the thing fixed .Another Kid yelled back no We could not fix it batteries are dead on the cordless drill. I said tell them to just use a screwdriver it is only 10 short screws . Kid set the phone down and yelled the old man said just use a screwdriver. I heard another young guy say he must be on drugs


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> *Spell checkers make the brain get lazy.Just as calculators do.*
> 
> *Or maybe it is age.  *


Maybe, but actually I think spell checkers might help, if you can see it's wrong and the correct version it just might stick eventually.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Speaking of can't read can't write, yet another shining example of why I still stand by my theory of just because somebody has the dumb luck to still be breathing at 18 doesn't mean they should get to vote. Maybe a short and sweet civics test before every major election. Could be done at the polling place before being allowed to vote.
How Dumb Are Obama Supporters? Dumb Enough To REPEAL The Bill Of Rights! (VIDEO)www.isthatbaloney.comWould you believe Obama supporters would sign a petition to repeal the Bill of Rights? Watch this video and SEE IT HAPPEN!

If you don't want to believe the link, here is the same story from the Washington Times.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jul/9/video-scores-sign-fake-petition-repeal-bill-rights/


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You ask any young republicans a question with repeal in it and they likely won't understand it either. Same thing was pulled up here getting women to support ending women's suffrage. Nobody has used the word in common conversation in a while.

Another one is condone, its not a commonly used word anymore so you have to be careful using it to be clear what you mean.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> You ask any young republicans a question with repeal in it and they likely won't understand it either. Same thing was pulled up here getting women to support ending women's suffrage. Nobody has used the word in common conversation in a while.
> 
> Another one is condone, its not a commonly used word anymore so you have to be careful using it to be clear what you mean.


Right on, I didn't say just democratic voters shouldn't be allowed to vote for having a birthday, morons exist on both sides.

Simple fact is this, if you don't fully understand what you're being asked to sign, then why would you sign it dumbass?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Right on................
> Simple fact is this, if you don't fully understand what you're being asked to sign, then why would you sign it dumbass?


I know a lot of congressmen and senators that signed the affordable health care act and don't fully understand it !!!!,

Did you guys see the genius from Great Britain on the news today? She got their national healthcare system to pay for her breast implants. Now she wants the national health care system to pay for having them reduced because she thinks they're too big. Meanwhile 2 yr old kid down the street can't get money for cerebral palsy.

And we like to put British people in commercials here in the US because they sound so smart.......lol.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> And we like to put British people in commercials here in the US because they sound so smart.......lol.


We fought a war to get shed of them and they keep coming back. 

What I do not understand about the present mindset of our political leaders is why are we trying to become socialist like the rest of the world when they wish they were more like us?

Every time a country needs help they stick their hand out. For some reason we continue to fill it.

Not only should there be a simple test before being allowed to vote, we should have one for political candidates as well.

Make it multiple choice, like how many states are in the United States? 50 or 57


----------

